# Front porch post



## Rab2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Am I able to cut a channel length wise down a 6x6 post in order to hide electrical wires inside PVC post sleeve?


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2020)

No....Structurally it could work depending on the notch size as the IRC is abysmal on post stuff....But you would also need wet location wiring and it would have to be protected from damage...


----------



## Rab2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

steveray said:


> No....Structurally it could work depending on the notch size as the IRC is abysmal on post stuff....But you would also need wet location wiring and it would have to be protected from damage...


What if it’s a 1/2” channel with metal conduit?


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2020)

What is the post holding up?


----------



## Rab2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

steveray said:


> What is the post holding up?


Double header beam and rafters resting on top. Roof is shed style with ridge attached to side of house. The two middle posts would have wires to allow porch lights on the outside.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 28, 2020)

You might do research into a new post, or column.  My first concern with your idea of cutting a channel is compromising the structural integrity of the post.   Some wood posts have a hollow core,so that could be used for the proper wire.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2020)

Rab2020 said:


> Am I able to cut a channel length wise down a 6x6 post in order to hide electrical wires inside PVC post sleeve?



From a structural standpoint, I don't see any issues providing the post is properly sized to begin with the the vertical load imposed and any other loads if anything else is attached to it.  As far as the electrical, this is what the NEC says in 300.4

(F) Cables and Raceways Installed in Shallow Grooves. Cable or
raceway-type wiring methods installed in a groove, to be
covered by wallboard, siding, paneling, carpeting, or similar
finish, shall be protected by 1.6 mm (1∕16 in.) thick steel plate,
sleeve, or equivalent or by not less than 32-mm (11∕4-in.) free
space for the full length of the groove in which the cable or
raceway is installed.
_Exception No. 1: Steel plates, sleeves, or the equivalent shall not be
required to protect rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit,
rigid nonmetallic conduit, or electrical metallic tubing.
Exception No. 2: A listed and marked steel plate less than 1.6 mm
(1∕16 in.) thick that provides equal or better protection against nail or
screw penetration shall be permitted._


----------



## Rab2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

jar546 said:


> From a structural standpoint, I don't see any issues providing the post is properly sized to begin with the the vertical load imposed and any other loads if anything else is attached to it.  As far as the electrical, this is what the NEC says in 300.4
> 
> (F) Cables and Raceways Installed in Shallow Grooves. Cable or
> raceway-type wiring methods installed in a groove, to be
> ...


Or do you think it would be better to drill a hole directly in the center from the top, down to where Light fixture will be?


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2020)

Rab2020 said:


> Or do you think it would be better to drill a hole directly in the center from the top, down to where Light fixture will be?




What is the post made out of???


----------



## Rab2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

cda said:


> What is the post made out of???


It’s a 6x6x8 #2 pressure treated post, with a thin PVC sleeve that slides over it.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2020)

Seems like rout a channel, as long as not to deep, should not be a problem.

How deep do you think you need??  Three wires??

I am not an engineer or in to structural


----------



## north star (Jul 29, 2020)

*% ~ %*

Rab2020,

IMO, ...for aesthetics, drilling down the middle is the way
to go.

*% ~ %*


----------



## classicT (Jul 29, 2020)

Rab2020 said:


> It’s a 6x6x8 #2 pressure treated post, with a thin PVC sleeve that slides over it.


I'd be willing to bet that a 4x4 would have been ok, so routing a 3/4" channel should be no problem at all.

A 3/4"x3/4" channel would only reduce the cross-sectional area of a 6x6 post by 1.86% anyways. This is negligible.

Go for it.


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> I'd be willing to bet that a 4x4 would have been ok, so routing a 3/4" channel should be no problem at all.
> 
> A 3/4"x3/4" channel would only reduce the cross-sectional area of a 6x6 post by 1.86% anyways. This is negligible.
> 
> Go for it.



But it is holding up 20,000# and is 14' tall.....


----------



## classicT (Jul 29, 2020)

steveray said:


> But it is holding up 20,000# and is 14' tall.....


Then it would be part of an engineering design and the owner would be asking the engineer this question, not us.


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2020)

Why so? If you can approve a non-prescriptive notch in a post, why can you not approve a heavy post or tall?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 29, 2020)

Why not just furr out the post with a larger wrap (duh?)


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

Solar power light and some gorilla tape


----------



## classicT (Jul 29, 2020)

steveray said:


> Why so? If you can approve a non-prescriptive notch in a post, why can you not approve a heavy post or tall?


R301.3. Your speculative 14-ft tall post would require engineering as it exceeds the permissible prescriptive story height.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2020)

Fish story


“””It’s a *6x6x8* #2 pressure treated post, with a thin PVC sleeve that slides over it.“””


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> R301.3. Your speculative 14-ft tall post would require engineering as it exceeds the permissible prescriptive story height.



Show me any prescriptive posts in the code besides decks....In particular a porch post...


----------

